# Fighting Fleas With Nematodes



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I just wanted to share this info in case others may be interested.

Since flea season is knocking on our door here in Southern California, I'm being proactive and just ordered the nematodes from Fleabuster.com for our yard. I suspect the fleas will be worse than normal due to all the additional rain we received this year. We've used nematodes for several years and haven't had ANY problems with fleas. I don't use any chemical flea preparations on Tori either. I rely on ACV to keep them off of her (I only use it topically, not internally) Here's a link to how to use ACV for pets

I hope others will find this useful.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Does't your Hav come out smelling like AVC? Seems pretty strong to bathe with 50/50.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

What about ticks Leslie? Does it deter ticks also? 

I use a topical on my 3 but I don't even use two full applications between the 3 of them.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Daniel~ The odor doesn't linger and dissipates very quickly. I don't bathe her in it, I just rinse her in a 1/2 cup ACV to a gallon of water. I do spray her daily, though.

Ann~ We're lucky we've never had a tick problem. I'm not sure if the nematodes work on them. I choose to stop the topical chemicals because of the health risks. I was very glad to read this article about the tougher standards coming, though. However, it is the government and we all know how quickly and carefully they work *cough, cough*


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

when I was researching I believe I found that nematodes did help with ticks if you can start them early enough in the season so they can feed on the eggs.

I have not tried the nematodes but was pleased with the results we got from Mosquito Barrier which is a garlic spray you apply with the hose. they have special instructions for how to apply for ticks. Your neighbors will think you have gone into the garlic bread business for about 4 hours but then it disappears and depending on rain lasts for 4-6 weeks. http://www.mosquitobarrier.com/

we also seemed to be able to stay out later in the evening before the mosquitos took over.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Leslie, I started using beneficial nematodes last year. I'm able to buy them from a local nursery (they're in the refrigerated section). I have to say that I'm impressed at how effective they are. You do have to apply them on a warm day (over 60 degrees I think), but last year I saw no fleas. Plus, we usually have lawn damage from lawn moths, but we didn't have any last year after applying the nematodes. I'm sold and will do it again this year.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Missy, I am thinking of trying the Mosquito Barrier you mentioned. Do the dogs have to stay off the yard for a certain amount of time after application? All five of my dogs eat grass and parts of our backyard plants so they would most likely ingest at least a bit of it. Any concern with that? 
We do have mosquitos but luckily have not had problems with fleas or ticks but it would be great to be able to deal with all three, just in case. I don't use the topical flea meds on the girls and I don't have them on heartworm meds either but mosquito season is upon us.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

It's not the prettiest but, I tie dryer sheets to Tori's collar to repel mosquitoes when we're outside after dark. We used them (on us and the dogs) last year while camping in the High Sierras where there are a ton of mosquitoes and they actually did work! You can see them on Tori and Rascal in this pic.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Leslie - I love that picture. It looks like Tori has a bow on. We have huge problems with ticks and lyme disease around here so I do use the topical treatment. I haven't had issues with fleas in years (knock on wood).


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Leslie, thanks for posting this info. I am glad to hear that the smell dissipates quickly.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Nematodes arrived Wednesday and DH applied them yesterday :clap2: Take THAT, fleas! :fencing: 

Marianne, it does look like a bow, doesn't it? 

Poornima, after spraying it on daily for a week, if you stick your nose on them you can definitely smell it a bit. But, since I bathe Tori weekly it isn't a problem.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for all the great info everyone!!


----------

